# brake conversion



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi folks ,
I want to do a disc brake conversion . My question is there a difference between a gto lemans and tempest custom
my car being a custom I have seen kits with the same part# for a base tempest.
But im not sure about a tempest custom.

Thanks In advance


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What year?
(Not that I think it matters) --- There shouldn't be any difference between all them.

Have you chosen a vendor for your parts yet?

Bear


----------



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry 1967 
no I haven't chosen a vendor but would appreciate some recommendations


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

most common conversion uses the GM single piston early 70's caliper and stock spindles and rotors. Try Partsonline.com (POL). 

Or this if you hurry 42 minutes left but watch them they always have deals

1 Day Sale Chevelle Nova Chevy GM Disc Brake Conversion Kit A Body Plus Hoses | eBay

you will also need a brake distribution block (proportioning valve) for disc/drum, also a GM part. Inline tube is a good company for that and other brake lines and parts also.


----------

